# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Nje pyetje

## valmir.krs

pershendetje,

jam kurreshta te di sa i perket kodit te web faqeve ne internet si p.sh
facebook-ut ose google si mund tia shof kodin.
A eshte kodi ai qe mund ta shikosh kur tia besh View page source.

----------


## Hyllien

> pershendetje,
> 
> jam kurreshta te di sa i perket kodit te web faqeve ne internet si p.sh
> facebook-ut ose google si mund tia shof kodin.
> A eshte kodi ai qe mund ta shikosh kur tia besh View page source.


Jo nuk është ai kodi. Kodi i Facebookut është sekret që e mbajnë vetë ata. Nëse do të mësosh dicka se si funksionojnë programet e fundit më avantgard në social networking të këshilloj të shohësh diaspora këtu : 

https://joindiaspora.com/


Në github është vendosur dhe kodi meqë e kanë bërë open source. Duhet të kesh njohuri solide në Java dhe Ruby që të marrësh vesh c'bëhet. Pak a shumë struktura e Twitterit.

https://github.com/diaspora/diaspora

----------

